# More advice for new guys outfitting boat rod holders



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

I got some great information when I asked about rods and reels. Now I could use some advice on outfitting our boat with rod holders. We use the boat for cruising as well as fishing so I need something easily removable but sturdy. I had planned on adding a flush mount rod holder on each side of the boat. I was going to use some triple rod holders with a mount that would fit into the flush mounts. I was afraid that using a deck mount would cause to much stress on the fiberglass since I wasn't sure I could add a plate underneath the fiberglass to mount it to. Does this seem reasonable? Any recommendations on the triple rod holders and best place to buy them? I don't need anything too heavy duty, we are just weekend fisherman.
Thanks.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

If you run dipsys sturdy is a must. If running board lines small or long line not much reinforcement is needed.
Plenty of rod holder triples on market just depends on how much you want to spend tite lok to cisco.
If you put a baseplate to mount the triples is one way, a track is another. Tracks have slide in covers avail.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i would just get cannon single axis holders with tracks. you can set the space between holders as close or as far apart as you want. just squeeze the holder to put them down then grab the rod and lift and the holder ratchets to the upright position so you just lift the rod out. i have them and love them. there solid and should last a lifetime. i like the single axis because you have 70 degrees of right to left adjustment as little or as much as you want. the double axis goes from pin hole to pin hole. easy to remove from the tracks for boating. i just mounted the tracks on my glass boat with ss screws. then i got on the end of the holders and lifted my 235 lbs and bounced to make sure they would hold. no need for backing plates for holders. downriggers you need backing plates. check amazon for pricing. good luck and good fishing.
Sherman

i run divers from mine. i run 3 per side plus 1 for the net. never had anything come loose.


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

I will be running dipsys a lot. We are going to try and add using crankbaits and worm harnesses this year too. I'll look at the cannon tracks and singles. Thanks


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

Definitely go with a track system if you want to easily remove them for cruising. Another option would be to buy a set with gimbal mounts on them so you can just remove them when not in use. I would recommend muddy Creek or Cisco because they will last a lifetime but they a little more costly then some.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the cannon holders are on amazon.com for 80 bucks each. the tracks are 67 bucks for 24" the 36" is 77 bucks. go with the longest tracks that will fit on your boat. i started with 24" and just didn't like the length for spacing holders. they were ok but i just wanted more room. the 36" would have been perfect. so i just added another 24" to each side with a gap to take holders off. now i have enough room to run 3 divers a outrigger and 1 holder for the net up front. these are solid holders and i believe they'll last a lifetime. i love being able to move them up and down with just 1 hand. don't have to loosen any knobs to move them down into fishing position or to ratchet them back up. never have to lean out over the side of the boat again. if you ever use a ratcheting holder you'll never go back.
sherman


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Track system! As far as rod holders go.... Cisco! Ohio based company and the best there is! Expensive..... yes, but they'll last you a lifetime!


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

I like my traxstech rod holders. I have one port and starboard behind the cleat in the stern of the boat so that I can run two lines out the side of the boat and two out the back by adjusting them. They screw into a flush mount and slide so that when I'm not fishing I can remove them. They are really sturdy and adjustible.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I just started trolling last year. I wish I would have went with Cisco but went a lot cheaper with titeloc. They have served me well and I just picked up two triples giving me a total of ten. I will move 2 or 4 singles to my soft top frame for the net, back up rods, and boat pole. I have a feeling I will be upgrading but I will use these for a few more years or so if the hold up. Like anything else, depends on how much you want to spend and where you want to put your money. Someone told me you can call Cisco and ask about some reconditioned ones.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I just started trolling last year. I wish I would have went with Cisco but went a lot cheaper with titeloc. They have served me well and I just picked up two triples giving me a total of ten. I will move 2 or 4 singles to my soft top frame for the net, back up rods, and boat pole. I have a feeling I will be upgrading but I will use these for a few more years or so if the hold up. Like anything else, depends on how much you want to spend and where you want to put your money. Someone told me you can call Cisco and ask about some reconditioned ones.


Or watch for used ones!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Overwatchmike said:


> Or watch for used ones!


Yep! I got my first trolling combos from the marketplace here. Keep your eyes open.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I just started trolling last year. I wish I would have went with Cisco but went a lot cheaper with titeloc. They have served me well and I just picked up two triples giving me a total of ten. I will move 2 or 4 singles to my soft top frame for the net, back up rods, and boat pole. I have a feeling I will be upgrading but I will use these for a few more years or so if the hold up. Like anything else, depends on how much you want to spend and where you want to put your money. Someone told me you can call Cisco and ask about some reconditioned ones.


if i can find them i have 2 or 3 titeloc holders you can have for the cost of shipping if you want them. just send me a pm and i'll go down to the pole barn and look for them.
sherman


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Way to go Sherman! 
Very nice of you.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> if i can find them i have 2 or 3 titeloc holders you can have for the cost of shipping if you want them. just send me a pm and i'll go down to the pole barn and look for them.
> sherman


Thanks Sherman, very nice of you. I’m pretty much set up with the holders. Someone else may need them more than I do. That’s awesome tho. Thanks man.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah i got a pm asking for then. i went down and found 2 of my old titelok holder and 2 attwoods that i sent to him for the cost of shipping. he paid shipping plus a good cup of coffee.

i am also upgrading my marine radio. i asked if he wanted my old one. it still works great i just bought a new one with gps and no longer had any need for it. he wanted it for the cost of shipping. plus he bought me another cup of coffee. i would have bought beer but i very rarely partake of spirts. just trying to help a fellow fisherman and ogf member on a tite budget get on the water.
sherman


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks for all of the advice. We are still looking at some of our options. The boat is in storage now so we want to take look at the flush mount option first as long as the gimbal mount won't interfere with anything. Looking at some threads here, we will probably start with some drifting and casting first too. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

jackod said:


> Thanks for all of the advice. We are still looking at some of our options. The boat is in storage now so we want to take look at the flush mount option first as long as the gimbal mount won't interfere with anything. Looking at some threads here, we will probably start with some drifting and casting first too. Thanks again for the help.


If you decide to go with gimbal mounts let me know. I have a set of cisco triples on gimbal mounts I might consider selling. I'm might sell all as a package though with a set of homemade triple trees and a set of big Jon planer reels. Just haven't officially decided what I'm going to do yet.


----------



## Mikem99 (Aug 15, 2018)

sherman51 said:


> i would just get cannon single axis holders with tracks. you can set the space between holders as close or as far apart as you want. just squeeze the holder to put them down then grab the rod and lift and the holder ratchets to the upright position so you just lift the rod out. i have them and love them. there solid and should last a lifetime. i like the single axis because you have 70 degrees of right to left adjustment as little or as much as you want. the double axis goes from pin hole to pin hole. easy to remove from the tracks for boating. i just mounted the tracks on my glass boat with ss screws. then i got on the end of the holders and lifted my 235 lbs and bounced to make sure they would hold. no need for backing plates for holders. downriggers you need backing plates. check amazon for pricing. good luck and good fishing.
> Sherman
> 
> i run divers from mine. i run 3 per side plus 1 for the net. never had anything come loose.


Sounds like the setup!!!


----------

